# The Biggest Honey Bee in the World is in Canada, It's true, It's True



## Lost Bee (Oct 9, 2011)

The Father Bee in Alberta is the biggest bee in the world.

http://www.falherhoneyfestival.ca/Gallery.html

But only man could have produced it. 

How big was the comb to make this? :lpf:

Please don't be upset if Canada has a bigger one than you.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You crazy Canadians are always trying to show us up!


----------



## Arob (May 6, 2009)

they got honeys too


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Now that's my favorite type of honey Arob! I might have to head to canada, A.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats it, I'm moving to Canada!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Maybe Canadians aren't so crazy after all! :applause:


----------

